# Chatterbait Schmatterbait!!!!!!



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm sick of hearing about chatterbaits! And seeing people buy them up in large quantities. When all's said and done this bait will prove to be nothing special. The people that buy them are the same ones who own bose speakers. Overpriced marketing schwag.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I wish everyone had your attitude, that way I would never have any trouble getting them


----------



## Traylor Trash (Apr 4, 2006)

This might sound crazy to all of you, but what's a chatterbait?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Traylor Trash said:


> This might sound crazy to all of you, but what's a chatterbait?


 Here ya go!








Here is their web site.


----------



## Yanks (Oct 4, 2005)

crawdiddy said:


> The people that buy them are the same ones who own bose speakers. Overpriced marketing schwag.


Own a pair of last generation bose 701's and then we'll talk. Go check the prices on ebay for 10 year old speakers. Still run you $400 a speaker and worth every penny. Depends on what kind of person you are though I guess. Are you the kind of guy that buys a brand new chevy/ford over a pre-owned bmw w/ warranty and low miles at the same price. Build quality and quality engineering go a long way. For those that never experience such things just probably won't ever get it. As for chatterbaits.. I tend to agree that the lattest fades are always somewhat annoying. That said I'm sure if I find one out n about it will find a spot in my tackle box (until I get it snagged on my 2nd cast  ).


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I am the proud owner of two chatterbaits and plan to feed them to the pike next week in Canada....at $5.95 (Dick's in Montrose), I think they are two bucks overpriced but so are many new products...I may be convicted chatterbait junkie, but I am willing to try anything to catch the big one. With my new found addiction to popular products like this, I'll be wearing $40 woosh tshirts by saturday and refusing non-Starbucks coffee in the office on monday.....tee hee

I'll report my chatterbait findings soon...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i;ve done really well on chatterbaits this year, but found they work best in certain situations, situations where little else would fill that void as well. sounds like you haven't had any luck?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ive only heard good things about this bait. but it is starting to get annoying


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't own any chatterbaits but i'm with yanks. My Bose speakers are AWESOME !!! 

Crawdiddy - normally your a strait shooter, what's your beef with bose?  

Back when i worked at a different furniture store i asked the A/E guys what was the best stuff and bought it. Bose, Onkyo and Mitsubshi. That was 7 years ago, they all held up and are still in use today.

AJ


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

I've got a chatterbait on a rod at all times . It has paid for itself nicely in tourney earnings .


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I just got two of them Tuesday and go them wet last night....one will always be tied to one of my setups.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I really don't know much about these, let alone have seen them fished... What exactly is so special about them? Do you guys really feel they are worth the money? What do they fish similar to?

Some of you say that the return on investment has been pretty good in tourney's thus far and will have this on hand at all times...Is this just another rod/bait to add to your setup, or is it going to take the place of one of your other go to lures?

I'm looking for serious answers and not the he said, she said...just trying to give a critical viewpoint and get some information...excuse my chatterbait ignorance


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ohiojmj said:


> I am the proud owner of two chatterbaits and plan to feed them to the pike next week in Canada....at $5.95 (Dick's in Montrose), I think they are two bucks overpriced but so are many new products...I may be convicted chatterbait junkie, but I am willing to try anything to catch the big one. With my new found addiction to popular products like this, I'll be wearing $40 woosh tshirts by saturday and refusing non-Starbucks coffee in the office on monday.....tee hee
> 
> I'll report my chatterbait findings soon...


 I am interested to hear how the chatterbait does up north. I may be shopping for some before my summer trip as well.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I picked up a couple can't wait to tie one on, just another lure/toy to fill the tackle box. My 901's are about 10yrs old and still sound great.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

cheezemm2 said:


> I really don't know much about these, let alone have seen them fished... What exactly is so special about them? Do you guys really feel they are worth the money? What do they fish similar to?
> 
> Some of you say that the return on investment has been pretty good in tourney's thus far and will have this on hand at all times...Is this just another rod/bait to add to your setup, or is it going to take the place of one of your other go to lures?
> 
> I'm looking for serious answers and not the he said, she said...just trying to give a critical viewpoint and get some information...excuse my chatterbait ignorance


It creates a tremendous side to side action on the straight retrieve . You can burn it near the surface or a slow crank to let it run deeper . It is a lot more weed resistant than I thought . I also do not get all the short strikes that I do fishing a spinnerbait .

When jigging it , it has a nice flutter coming up giving it a slightly different presentation then a jig .


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

for me, in a particular color of water somewhere between muddy and stained I have had great luck...it is a larger bait that is visible and produces the right vibration. other than that i have picked a few fish up on it fishing wood and weeds, but not to the same effect as with the certain water clarity


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

sorry for the low blow to bose. they fill a room with good sound. I used to have some (then got b&w). they are just very overpriced like the chatterbait($8 @ gander?!). when the chatterbaits are on clearance for $3 or less bc supply is much greater than demand I might pick one up in chartreuse or black. I will admit they do look good/interesting. Just sick of all the hoopla.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

I have one tied on for a tournament i'm fishing this Sunday, Were gonna find out just how good they are, I'll fish it but not gonna spend alot of time on it if it doesnt produce fish even small ones, 

I'm still a give me a rubber worm or a jig guy.....i'll let ya know...


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

bkr43050, I'll report back on the chatterbait/pike combo as well as the whole fishing venture....I'm leaving soon and the weather promises to be more average (cool) this year. My trip to Lake Mistinikon last year at memorial day week was too too hot and sunny...water was like 72F. I'm hoping for a mix of sun/clouds/rain/breeze and atnything else but flat water and constant high sun.

I've also packed my usual pike lures: mepps #5, bombers, rapalas of various types, spinnerbaits, and last and most favorite, Williams Wabler spoons...


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i bought 1 today just to try it out.. i like to buy 1 to try out and see if i like it before i go back and buy more....i do this with about every type of lure i have... i have one jig that ive been wanting to try out and with rapalas i have 1 deep one(jointed shad rap) one middle(xrap) and a couple topwaters because ive caught alot of fish this year with them..... as far as spinner baits go.... i have quite a few but most of them are mini-kings because thats what a lot of my fish were caught on this year... i have a booyah 3 blade and a stanley 2 blade but i havent gotten anything on them yet this year..... just bought some Yum zellamanders and wooly hawgtails because recently ive caught a few bass on them lately

to me theres no need to go buy a bunch of them without trying them first.....theres a difference between hype and actual results...... dont let the hype sucker you in... let the results(if any) bring you back to buy a few more


Try before you buy........more


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

These are old school baits. I have some out of my grandfathers tackle box. I also bought a new one at Gander Mtn. but have not had any luck with it STILL. They do have a great action.

ohiojmj - I still like my pink or green/lime sparkle Dardevles for pike or Luhr-Jensen Krocodile Spoons.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

My thoughts exactly, there is a company (don't remember who) that made these for many years, its nothing new. They make the head or blade of the bait and you can put it on any jig worm ect. Kinda funny how it takes a tournament win for the word to get out. I personally believe people put to much belief in a new magic lure than their own ability to catch fish. Heck I can't remember when I bought any "new tackle"


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Eagle Claw marketed the "Eaker Shaker", named after Bass Pro Guy Eaker. The Shakers come in different sizes and are rectangular blades that attach in front of a jig or other lure by means of a round nosed snap, the same as the Chatterbaits. The Shakers took "Best-of-Show" at the 1998 I-Cast Show. The blades are slightly different in shape but the concept and action is the same. Nothin' new.......


----------

